# Clamp deals



## Garagewoodworker (Nov 1, 2021)

Has anyone found a better time to buy woodworking clamps? Do any of the major distributors have yearly sales on these items? I am specifically wanting to purchase some parallel and wooden handscrew clamps.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Woodworking shows on the last day will offer sales.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Garagewoodworker said:


> Has anyone found a better time to buy woodworking clamps? Do any of the major distributors have yearly sales on these items? I am specifically wanting to purchase some parallel and wooden handscrew clamps.


Harbor Freight "had" the best deals on wood screw clamps I've ever seen. I don't know about these days, but check them out and if you have a coupon and it's also on sale, maybe a great buy?
I bought about 6 of the large and medium sizes. Great for holding long pieces vertically on the bench top while working on an edge.

About 1/2 the price of Jorgeson clamps:








12 in. Handscrew Wood Clamp


Amazing deals on this 12In Handscrew Clamp at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I tend to shop at Rockler because it is the most convenient local woodworking store. They sell 4, 6, 8, 10, and 12 inch handscrew clamps. I have observed that Rockler almost always has one size of handscrew clamp on sale, while the rest are regular price. They change around, so the next time, a different size is on sale.

As I write this, the 8 inch handscrew clamps are on sale for $7.99 (regular price $15.99 - ouch!). Next month, a different size will be on sale. Which one? I dunno.
https://www.rockler.com/wooden-handscrew-clamps-clamps


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

"Parallel Wooden Handscrew Clamps", that's a mouthful.
I have a couple, and do not enjoy using them compared to my more modern bar and spring clamps. Too much fidgeting, and cumbersome to get the right fit, and for their size, the throat is always too small. To each his own.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I tend to shop at Rockler because it is the most convenient local woodworking store. They sell 4, 6, 8, 10, and 12 inch handscrew clamps. I have observed that Rockler almost always has one size of handscrew clamp on sale, while the rest are regular price. They change around, so the next time, a different size is on sale.
> 
> As I write this, the 8 inch handscrew clamps are on sale for $7.99 (regular price $15.99 - ouch!). Next month, a different size will be on sale. Which one? I dunno.
> https://www.rockler.com/wooden-handscrew-clamps-clamps


Several years ago, when Jorgensen handscrew clamps were still made in the USA, I needed a couple of them. I was on Rockler's website ordering something else, did a search on "Jorgensen", the handscrew clamps showed up in the search results, ordered them at regular price and not realizing they were made in China. I wasn't happy when they arrived. The finish was not as good as my Jorgensen handscrew clamps, but in fairness, they work fine.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have two different size pairs of the Rockler handscrew clamps and one old genuine Jorgensen handscrew clamp. As you said, the Rockler clamps work fine but feel cheap. 

For beginning woodworkers, those handscrew clamps can be daunting. They "misbehave" a lot as you try to configure them the way you want them. Figuring out where they are useful can be a problem, and my handscrew clamps languished in the bin a while. Eventually I forced myself to use them, and suddenly I was finding more and more ways where they came in handy. Soon it reaches the point where you wonder how you got along without them. 

Are you having any luck finding quality parallel clamps at a good value price?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Wood hands crew clamps have become a thing of the past. If you force yourself to use them they can be worth having, if not a door stop..

I think at one time Amazon offered like 8 for $100 for 12". I thought I'd buy them when at the furniture company. Now I'd just be selling them again..

Tell you a secret......I spend my entire career twisting clamps. My hands started getting cramps. I no long look for clamps that require twisting. Much better options..


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Well, I am glad I have those few handscrew clamps in my shop. I keep finding new uses for them, but I don't want more. Storage would be an issue; they take a lot of space. Eight 12-inch clamps would be too many and too large for my needs. 

I feel your pain regarding twist handles on clamps. When I looked for which size handscrew clamp is on sale at Rockler, I noticed a pop-up ad for accessory handle covers. I wonder whether they would help you with the twist-handle clamps that you still use. I do not know anything else about them:


https://www.rockler.com/clamp-handle-grips


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Parallels don't go on sale much. You pretty much have to bite the bullet.

I have 3 different brands if you're interested in a review.

Something tells me Black Friday isn't going to be too black...................


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Classic design has hardwood jaws that *can be offset and/or angled* to keep parts from shifting. Every tool made, usually has at least one thing it does well. If one needs that feature, that tool can be invaluable.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Grizzly has several of the Bessey clamps on sale now. The prices seemed high but they have a pop up for another 5% off.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The big thing if finding the clamps you want for a bargain.

I still have clamps sitting in the original packs. 

I still have pipe clamp kits from HF in their original boxes

I've got a bag of pony pipe clamp sections in a bag. Too cheap to buy pipe , cause I don't need them..


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I like handscrew clamps for two uses that I can't really replicate with other clamps...

I like to use one clamp to hols a panel 90 degrees to the table when assembling by clamping a wood hand screw to one corner. This lets it stand up by itself without me holding it.

I like to use them to hold small parts when drilling on the drill press, or router table where.holdinf them with your fingers becomes unsafe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

BigCountry79 said:


> I like handscrew clamps for two uses that I can't really replicate with other clamps...
> 
> I like to use one clamp to hols a panel 90 degrees to the table when assembling by clamping a wood hand screw to one corner. This lets it stand up by itself without me holding it.
> 
> I like to use them to hold small parts when drilling on the drill press, or router table where.holdinf them with your fingers becomes unsafe.


Me too! Buried in post number 3, I said, "great for holding long pieces vertically on the bench while working on an edge."
Put a hand screw clamp on each end of the board, lay them flat on the bench top, then clamp those clamps to the bench using two other clamps and BAM !!! , you've got a bench vise for any length board. I just did this same setup two days ago to plane an edge on a 4 ft board. My assembly table doesn't have any vises, unlike my work bench which has one at each end, but they were too far apart for this board.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

They have +and - uses. I found them to be a waste of time. Too many other options...


----------

